# No Dash Lights Or Heat/AC Light



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

i installed an aftermarket radio the other day, proper way . harness and all rightfully connected everything drove the car after the dash lights ac control everything turned off as i was driving! please someone assist me with this fuse is fine !


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like an issue that a customer's car had. It ended up being the ignition switch. Pretty fairly cheap part that is commonly problematic in the Beetles.


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

just did the ignition switch today look at the fuses didnt work! :thumbdown:


----------



## johnsweir (Apr 11, 2011)

*control lights out*

it seems when any work is done around the radio the tiny light that illuminates the a/c light,the controls for heat fan and temperature control lose their lighting -I had the same problem when I change my radio the light went out,the light bulb is really small and inexpensive from volksy 6$ but it is a real pain to replace..you have to take the entire dash in the centre apart just to get at the holder for the bulb.it cost me 75$ at best buy to have it done in their radio installation bay, volksy would have been a LOT more,and the second time was my fault and having watched the guy it still took me 1 1/2 hours to disassemble and re=assemble the dash to install that stupid little light bulb but everything is good with that now-John


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

wow, if they charged you 75$ to change the bulb behind the heat/ac controls, you got totally hosed. only thing you need to disassemble is pulling the center of the 3 knobs out by putting it in the #2 position.

in any case, this sounds like all the dash lights are out and not just that little section.

hmm. if it's not the #3 fuse (and i'd replace it even if it looks okay for starters), know anyone nearby with a beetle/mk4 that you could try swapping headlight switches and/or dimmer switch with to test?


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

i changed headlight switch didnt work. now im going to try dimmer switch 

as in fuse number 3 you mean on the side of the dash top row 3rd one?

thanks for the help i will be looking for dimmer switch :thumbup:


----------



## PixieStix5spd (Dec 15, 2007)

fuse diagram 

that doesn't sound like the right location for #3 as you described it.


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

i will check tonight but a few weeks ago i was driving and the lights flashed on then off this has happened 2 times in the matter of a lil over a month :beer:


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

changed fuse

changed dimmer switch

changed headlight switch

:banghead:

any other takers?! :thumbup:


----------

